# To win the series...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

NY must treated Marbury as scrub. Plays run through Penny, we see god result.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i think what you are saying is we need to have marbury play as the 2 guard...The most important thing is Shandon is taken out of the starting 5...As limited as NY is offesively,Penny should start and have him play the point and use Marbury as an Iverson 2 guard.....

The Nets have to pay for trapping Marbury,one way or another..Thats where we miss h20


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I can't believe that now Lenny is talking of making the adjustemnts to the trap. As though he needed to see it in game one before he'd believe they were gonna do it. What, it's not common wisdom that if you double on the ball you take away Marbury's ability to penetrate? He wasn't watching Phoenix last year, and Houston against us this year? He's didn't come into this series prepared fror this?

Those who said Isiah chose Wilkens so people would eventually want him (Isiah) to take over where right. Please Isiah, take over, or get someone who can.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Oak,you know its $%^%&&* scary when we make the proper adjustments before Lenny..Its $%^&& embarrassing...Isnt it obvious that Shandon is exactly the WRONG guy to play with Starbury against the trap???

Either you play penny at the point and let Starbury play the 2,or you bring in someone at the 2 who can shoot and make you pay for doubling..The problem is Kittles is quick and very long,so you are much better off having Penny play the point..

Guaranteed the next move will be to play DEKE...Otherwise its #$^&^ layup practice....

Lenny is as gone and that is why Isah hired him


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Shandon is way too much a offensive liability. Its dumb too, since on defense, half the time he was on Kidd, which did nothing, since kidd never tried to penetrate unless it was a pick and roll. And with Marbury on Kittles, kittles was lighting it up. Kittles is a pretty limited offensive player, the only thing you'll ever see him do is shoot outside shots or get a layup/dunk on the break. Ive never seen him create his own shot. So why put a guy whos like 4 inches shorter then him to guard him?

We should start Penny, Lenny thinks hes a offensive threat off the bench..........but theres no offense in the starting lineup right now at all. We also have a pretty decent scorer in DJ on the bench too. He CAN hit that three. a short part of the game the nets played a zone, and we never scored in it. Luckily for us, they never used it much. Shandon cant shoot, dribble, pass, or anything that requires basketball skill, and none of the nets guards really need a "defensive specialist" on them anyway.

Kurt Thomas' pinkie must be bothering him, cause he missed every one of his shots the other day, and hes been off the past month. Why not give Sweetney some minutes. Offensive boards are crucial in playoff games. Every possesion matters. to get extra ones would be great.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Are the Knicks riding a curse? We've had injuries the last few years, we finally reach the playoffs now and have even more injures...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am so pissed at andersen right now I can't even post.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I am so pissed at andersen right now I can't even post.


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You know its bad when Tolbert says your shot is like a scud missle..But we really cant be mad at Anderson..its Lennys fault...The guy is the wrong player..period..His offensive game and basket ball IQ is embarrassing..Play Penny,Play DJ or even play Williams.At least he knocked Kidd on his asssss..

what was Kidd thinking??Hes Ali standing over liston????

We better come out with a major #$%^ attitude....


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

We lost BADLY....AGAIN. I'm not the one to give up on this team, but continued play like this and we will be swept no doubt. Disgraceful...:upset: :upset:  :sigh:  :uhoh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

keep in mind that NJ is a very good team and with a healthy Kidd and martin its a terrible matchup..plus we are playing without H20 and TT...that hurts


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Jason Kidd and the Nets are now 11-1 against the Knicks. Aren't we glad we got the 7th seed?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Well its certainly better than NOT being the playoffs, I'm just glad most of the Knicks have an opportunity to learn how the playoffs work so they can be prepared for next year.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Jason Kidd and the Nets are now 11-1 against the Knicks. Aren't we glad we got the 7th seed?


No,we are glad in the playoffs...

and dont say we.....you are not a knick fan....anything but


----------

